
Tocqueville's Fatalism - huihuiilly
http://bostonreview.net/politics-philosophy-religion/david-runciman-fatalism-freedom-and-fight-americas-future
======
mielecmichal
This kind of content should be blocked here.

If someone wants should create Political News portal...

------
azeotropic
This meandering word salad of an essay looks like something generated by GPT-2

~~~
unforeseen9991
I couldn't go any further then the first few paragraphs

